# Nissan So. Cal Meet Shirts



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*here is the final product of the nissan meet shirts for souther california.




















If interested in ordering one please email me or put your name here !

Please Include Size and color of shirt (black/white only).

Thanx !.* 

(Moderators i know this is the wrong area but please dont move thanx !)


----------

